

Ask HN: How to be a good mentor? - cvs268

More specifically in a software engineering context, how can a mid-level Lead&#x2F;Manager excel at mentoring the inexperienced engineers reporting to him&#x2F;her?<p>Article&#x2F;Book recommendations and personal anecdotes are all welcome...
======
atsaloli
Know what career paths look like and make sure your protege is progressing.

Get them experience - progressively harder projects.

I know that's not specific, but it does work (LOPSA Mentor of the Year 2011
here and I've mentored quite a few sysadmins.)

Of course there's
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mentorship](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mentorship)

Thanks for giving back!

